# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  هماله الخرشه والشعب القاعد علي الهبشه يتوب علينا ربنا

## الشمشار

*سلام من الله عليكم 
كل عام وانتو بخير ويارب تامين ولامين 
الشغل بعدني عن المنتدي لكن الحمد لله عدنا وان شاء الله تاني مابغيب 
العنوان همالهالخرشه  والشعب القاعد علي الهبشه اعني به شعبنا المسكين 
اما يتوب علينا ربنا فهي لزمه كان ينطقها كثيرآ مصطفي شعبان (خميس افندينا ) الممثل المصري في مسلسل مزاج الخير الذي عرض في رمضان المنصرم في عدد من القنوات 
المغرب جاء اصلي واجي احكي ليكم 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*قبل اجيكم هاكم التقرير ده نشر في صحيفه الاهرام اليوم
حجم الخط:  
2012/03/05 - 13:04
تحقيق - نهال خالدشباب ساقهم الفضول للترحال ولو ليوم من عالمهم الحقيقي إلى آخر افتراضي يأتي عنوة، وآخرون قرروا اللهو واللعب بعقول البعض وهم يجلسون في أماكنهم يتفرجون وتتعالى أصواتهم ضحكا على ما فعلوه بهم بفضل حبوب صنعت لعلاج بعض المرضى النفسيين، لكنها أضحت تستغل وتستعمل كبديل للمخدرات، وضعوا لها مصطلحات يتعاملون بها ابتداء من (الخرشة)، (لندن) و(الفيفتي) و(الحمو نيل). هي ليست سوى حبوب مخدرة تملأ مواقف العربات وتنتشر وسط طلاب الجامعات.. كيف يتم الترويج لتلك الحبوب؟ وأين توزع؟ ومن يقوم بعملية التوزيع؟ هذا ما حاولت (الأهرام اليوم) كشفه من خلال هذا التحقيق.
يحاولون بكل ما يملكون من دهاء وقوة تحقيق مكاسبهم من خلال استغلال علاقاتهم ببعض ضعاف النفوس من أجل تسميم أجسادنا وعقولنا في رحلة البحث عن المتعة والنشوة من خلال حبوب خصصت لهذا الشيء. باختصار هم تجار (الفايف) الذين لقبوا مؤخرا بـ(أباطرة الفايف). هذا ما ابتدر به الطالب (...) حديثه عندما حضر إلى مكاتب الصحيفة ليروي تفاصيل تجربته وحكايته مع تجار ومتعاطي حبوب الهلوسة بمختلف أنواعها، وباعتباره شاهدا ودليلا على ما يجري وسط طلاب الجامعات وستات الشاي وسائقي المركبات العامة والكماسرة، وغيرها من الشرائح التي باتت تحيا وتموت على (حبة أمل)؛ واصل حديثه المثير لـ(الأهرام اليوم) قائلا: هناك أنواع كثيرة من حبوب الهلوسة التي أضحت بديلا للمخدرات والعرقي ومن أنواعها الـ( ) الشهيرة بـ(الخرشة) وأخرى تسمى (لندن) و(الفيفتي) ودواء للكحة يستخدم كبديل (للعرقي) ويسمى (امونيل) واشتهر بـ(حمو نيل). ويواصل: أكثر الحبوب إقبالا هي (الخرشة) وموجودة بصورة كبيرة في مواقف الباصات وتحديدا في موقفي (سوق ليبيا والشهداء) والسبب هو أن أكثر متعاطيها من الكماسرة وبعض سائقي المركبات العامة (حافلات وركشات) لأن بعض السائقين يعتقدون أن هذه الحبوب تجعلهم في حالة استرخاء وهدوء تام وتمنع عنهم التوتر والزهج. ويضيف قائلا: كل متعاطي هذه الحبوب يعلمون علم اليقين أنها صنعت خصيصا للمرضى النفسيين لذلك يتم تعاطيها بصورة مفرطة ظنا منهم أن لا أضرار صحية لها.. هكذا يعتقدون.
< مغامرة طالب
ويمضي مواصلا: ساقني الفضول لمعرفة سبب إقبال الناس على تعاطي هذه الحبوب وفكرت مليا في تعاطيها ثم قررت المجازفة، وفعلا كان هذا بسبب وجودي المتواصل وسط حي (ال.ن) بالقرب من سوق ليبيا حيث يقطن أحد مروجي الحبوب ويدعى (...) وفي ذلك اليوم كنت في غرفتي المنعزلة عن المنزل الداخلي وبرفقتي أصدقائي الذين كانوا يلعبون (الكتشينة) وكنت حينها متفرجا فقط فإذا بأحد أصدقائي يخرج من جيبه كيسا به بودرة بيضاء اللون ويضيفها إلى كوب القهوة المحضر لأحد أصدقائي الذي كان مسيطرا على اللعبة وبعد دقائق فقط من شربه القهوة قام بلخبطة (القيم) وصعد إلى السرير واستلقى به إلى صبيحة اليوم التالي، فقمت بأخذ حبة وقمت بطحنها وشربها وعملت بنصيحة أصدقائي بشرب ماء بارد أو شاي ساخن بعد الحبة مباشرة لتعطي مفعولا أقوى، وبعد مرور ثوان فقط استلقيت على سريري حوالي الـ10 صباحا إلى حلول الـ 4 مساء ورفضت حينها الحديث مع أي شخص وأحسست بأن جسمي ثقيل جدا ولم أستطع النزول إلى الأرض بالإضافة إلى إحساسي براحة نفسية كبيرة وبدأت أجتر شريط ذكريات حياتي الذي ظهر أمامي وكأنه فيلم وثائقي. ويضيف: تأكدت من مفعولها بنفسي وقررت أن أعيد الكرة، ولكن مع الجنس اللطيف، للتأكد من ما ذكره أصدقائي بالجامعة بقولهم إن أكثرهم يستغلون الفتيات عن طريق هذه الحبوب بوضعها في المشروب، ويقولون إنها تلطف الجو بين الشاب والفتاة، وكما يقال (الحنك يجي تمام) وفعلا وضعت الحبة لإحدى صديقاتي في عصير برتقال فباتت هادئة جدا، بعد أن كانت تثرثر طيلة اليوم، وجلست في مكانها أربع ساعات لم تبارحه ولم تطلب مغادرته أبدا!
< مروج بوظيفة كمساري
وعن مروجي وموزعي الحبوب تحدث قائلا: تعرفت على مروج لحبوب (الاكسول 5) يدعى (ع) يعمل (كمساري) كان يأتي بها من موقف الشهداء فذهبت إليه لأشتري حبوبا أحضرها لكم في الصحيفة، وأعطيته المبلغ المتفق عليه، وبدوره اتصل بآخر وقال له (جهز 25 جنيه) وبعد أيام جاء الرجل الأربعيني للكمساري (ع) بالحبوب وأنا واقف بجواره، فحدثت عملية التسليم مع المصافحة، حيث توضع الحبوب أسفل ساعة اليد ويقوم المستلم بعد السلام بأخذها بحركة سريعة، وبعد مغادرة الرجل تبعته ثم أوقفته وقلت له: (أنا يا خال بشتري الحبوب دي طوالي و(ع) ما موجود) فأجاب قائلا: (ما عندك مشكلة وقت تبقى داير اضرب لي)، فسألته: (بتجيبا من وين إنت؟) فأجاب بأن جاره سائق لترحيل عمال يتبع لإحدى شركات الأدوية المعروفة، وهو يأتي لهم بها في كراتين صغيرة منها عبوة (8) أشرطة وتباع بواقع (100) جنيه علما بأن سعرها الأساسي في الصيدليات (2) جنيه للشريط وفي السوق تباع الحبة الواحدة بمبلغ (5) جنيهات. 
< حمو نيل بديل العرقي
وفي ما يتعلق بانتشار الحبوب في الجامعات قال: هناك جامعتان تباع بهما الحبوب داخل أكشاك الجامعة الحبة بـ(3-4) جنيهات تعطى داخل أبيات الشرائح المختلفة بالإضافة إلى أن بعض الطلبة أدمنوا تعاطي حبوب الهلوسة لاعتقادهم أنها تنقلهم من عالمهم إلى عالم آخر خال من المشاكل وغيرها من المعوقات بالإضافة إلى الاستمتاع بشرب دواء الكحة (امونيل) الشهير بـ(حمو نيل) وهذا من أعراضه الأولية قشعريرة في الجسم بالإضافة إلى أنه في متناول اليد ومتوفر في جميع الصيدليات ويعطى عكس الحبوب التي لا تصرف إلا بروشتات مختومة وهو يتم شربه جرعة واحدة ومفعوله أقرب إلى العرقي ومن ميزاته أنه رخيص الثمن إذ تبلغ قيمته (3) جنيهات بالإضافة إلى أن متعاطيه لا ينكشف أمره باعتباره علاجا عاديا وليست له أعراض ظاهرية. 
< خرشة في الجامعة
ومن داخل إحدى الجامعات الكبيرة تحدث الطالب (م.م) عن انتشار الحبوب وسط الطلاب فبدأ حديثه لـ(الأهرام اليوم) قائلا: بدأ الأمر لأغلبهم كحب استطلاع ليس أكثر، ثم أصبح الأمر إدمانا. غالبية الطلبة المتعاطين لهذه الحبوب لا يعرفون عنها شيئا سوى أنها حبوب مهدئة وتنقلهم من عالم إلى آخر وعرفت بينهم بمصطلح (الخرشة) وبات يستخدمها البعض لنصب الأفخاخ للجنسين عن طريق وضعها في القهوة أو العصير للاستمتاع بمنظر الشخص الذي وضعت له والضحك عليه حتى يدمنها هو الآخر لا شعوريا بالإضافة إلى أن العديد من المقالب تنصب شراكها بتلك الحبوب إذ تنصب للفتيات اللاتي يصعب الوصول إليهن. ومن جهة أخرى تحدث زميله (ط.ف) قائلا: لا نعلم بالتحديد مصدر تلك الحبوب غير إنها في متناول اليد وتستخدم كبديل للسجائر والسعوط لأنها لا تحتوي على أي روائح أو آثار. ويواصل: لم أجرب هذه الحبوب ولكني شهدت مقالب كثيرة تمت لطلبة وطالبات من قبل بعض الزملاء وبسبب هذا خسرت أعز أصدقائي إذ كان يمارس تلك المهاترات وطلبت منه عدم القيام بذلك إلا أنه رفض ففضلت البعد عنه. ويمضي مواصلا: لهذه الحبوب استعمالات عدة فعادة ما تطحن مع البن حتى يخال للزبون أن البن فيه سحر يجذب الزبائن بالإضافة إلى أنها تستعمل مع الشيشة لكي (تضبط المزاج) كما يقال.
< حبوب أقرب إلى المخدرات
وفي ذات السياق أكد الصيدلاني أحمد عادل لـ(الأهرام اليوم) أن حبوب الاكسول 5 (الخرشة) تستخدم مع حبوب أخرى TEGRTOL لمرضى الصرع والزهايمر وتسبب رجفة و(دوشة) لذا تستخدم معها الاكسول كمهدئ لها. وعن مفعولها أكد أنها أقرب إلى المخدرات وتجعل متعاطيها في حالة فرح دائم وتنقله من واقع إلى آخر وبكثرة تعاطيها قد تجعل منه مدمنا بالإضافة إلى حبوب أخرى وهي تستخدم للصرع أيضا وتؤدي نفس مفعول الأولى بالإضافة إلى شراب (RIVOTHIL) الأمونيل الشهير بـ(الحمو نيل) وهو أيضا يستخدم كبديل للعرقي. وعن طرق بيعها أكد أنها ممنوعة إلا بروشتات مختومة من قبل اختصاصي، لكنه أشار إلى أن هناك روشتات تزور بوساطة (الإسكنر) ومن السهل اكتشافها بالإضافة إلى أننا أصبحنا لا نصرف الدواء لأي شخص لأننا انتبهنا إلى أن هناك من يترددون على شرائه بصورة لافتة.

*

----------


## الشمشار

*http://alintibaha.net/portal/%D8%AD%...A7%D8%B0%D8%A8












الحبوب المخدرة... الكيف الكاذب!
التفاصيلنشر بتاريخ الأحد, 24 آذار/مارس 2013 08:31تحقيق: أفراح تاج الختمانتشرت الحبوب المخدرة وسط شريحة الشباب فى الآوانة الأخيرة، وتحتل المرتبة الثانية من حيث التعاطي عالمياً بعد الحشيش، ونلاحظ أنها أصبحت تحتل مساحة في  صفحات الجريمة في الصحف اليومية بكميات مضبوطة منها ولمروجين لها. 
وتوجد منها أنواع ومسميات أشهرها حبوب «الخرشة» وحبوب «الهلوسة» وهي تصرف بواسطة وصفة طبية لمرضى الأمراض النفسية، ولكن أسيء استخدامها من قبل المتعاطين فأصبحوا يستخدمونها في القهوة والشاي، وتلاحظ التفاف بعض طلاب الجامعات بكثرة حول بائعات الشاي مما  أثار فضولي لمعرفة لماذا يفضل بعضهم شرب الشاي لدى بائعات معينات؟ والحبوب المخدرة لا تقل خطورة عن الأنواع الأخرى من المخدرات. 
في هذا التحقيق حاولنا كشف النقاب عن الحبوب المخدرة  بواسطة أهل الاختصاص من أطباء ومكافحة مخدرات وإدارة الصيدلة بولاية الخرطوم ومعرفة مدى انتشار الظاهرة وسط أكثر الفئات أهمية، وهي فئة الشباب الذين لا تتعدى أعمارهم الـ «22» عاماً.هروب من الواقع
«ع ــ ك» طالب، أكد أن هذه الحبوب منتشرة بصورة واسعة وسط طلاب الجامعات. وقال نحن على مشارف التخرج ويوجد في الدفعة طلاب معروفون بتعاطي هذه الحبوب، وهم يتصرفون بمزاجية، وبعضهم يكون انطوائياً  له عالمه الخاص، وحتى الآن لم يكتبوا حرفاً واحداً في بحوث تخرجهم ويتغيبوا عن المحاضرات. وارجع «ع ــ ك» تناول هذه الحبوب للعوامل الاقتصادية. فالطبقة الفقيرة تستخدمها كهروب من الواقع، والغنية كهروب من الكبت. 
أصدقاء السوء
«ف ــ س» طالب:
بداية رفض الحديث معنا عن الحبوب المخدرة، وبعد حوار مطول معه اشترط عدم ذكر اسمه تحدث. للصحيفة، وقال كنت ضحية لأصدقاء السوء، وفي يوم كنت أحس با لصداع فأعطاني «...» قرصاً باعتبار أنها حبوب صداع فهي تشابه البندول فى شكلها وبعد تناولها أحسست باسترخاء،   وبعدها تعودت عليها وأصبحت أتناولها مع بعض أصدقائي  فى القهوه لأنها تعطيني إحساساً بالانتشاء.  
شلليات الجامعة
«م ــ ر» طالب: قال إن حبوب «الخرشة» موجودهة وسط الطلاب وبعضهم يتناولها في القهوة والشاي، وأرجع تناولها لأصدقاء السوء والشلليات الذين يقودون بعضهم لذلك، وأضاف قائلاً: «أنا دائماً أتجنب أصدقاء السوء لأنهم هم من يقودون إلى طريق المخدرات».
سائق ركشة
أكد أن هذه الحبوب تنتشر أيضا بصورة كبيرة جداً، حيث  يتعاطي معظم سائقي الركشات هذه الحبوب، حتى تمنحهم النشاط والحيوية وللهروب أيضاً من مشكلات وهموم الحياة. وأكاد أجزم أن انتشارها وسط سائقي الركشات يفقوق انتشارها وسط الطلاب، وفي الحالتين المروج بعض بائعات الشاي وبعض أصحاب الطبالي الصغيرة بوسط الخرطوم والأحياء الطرفية.
تناول للإحساس بالمتعة: 
الدكتور حمد إبراهيم الحاج رئيس قسم الطب النفسي  بجامعة أمدرمان الإسلامية ــ استشاري الطب النفسي بمستشفى التيجاني الماحي، أكد أن سوء استخدام العقاقير منتشر في كل أنحاء العالم، ولكن في الأوانة الأخيرة شملت عقاقير طبية، وأصبح الناس يستخدمونها للشعور بالفرحهة والمتعة وحسن الخاطر، أشهرها حبوب «المورفين»، وحديثاً ظهر الأكسول وهو يستعمل لمعالجة  الأعراض الجانبية لبعض مضادات مرض الذهان وهو نوع من الاضطراب النفسي والسلوكي الشديد أو هلاوس سمعية وقد تحدث بعض الأعراض الجانبية الشعور بالنشوة واإنشراح المزاج، وحول الآثار الانسحابية  لحبوب الأكسول وأثرها على الجسم  يضيف  د. حمد منها جفاف الحلق وزغللة العيون والإمساك وحبس البول عند الكبار وإذا أخذ المتعاطي جرعة كبيرة يمكن أن تؤدى إلى شلل في الأمعاء واختلال فى ضربات القلب،  توقف القلب المفاجئ وبالتالي الوفاة، أيضا يتم الاستخدام الخاطئ للمهدئات مثل «الفاليوم» و«اللورنس» تستعمل للشعور بالراحة والنوم وكما توجد مجموعة «فينو بارتسيون» وهي تستخدم لعلاج الصرع أيضاً سيء استخدامها. وناشد دكتور حمد السلطات باستبدال البنزهكسول بعقار آخر هو الكوجنتين (cognetin) الذي  يمكن أن يحل محله علمياً  لأنه لا يعطي الشعور بالراحة التي يحس بها المتعاطي.
مراحل العلاج
وحول الطرق الطبية لعلاج إدمان الحبوب المخدرة الأكسول «الخرشة» نموذجاً، يوضح الدكتور حمد إبراهيم: يتم العلاج عن طريق الجلسات النفسية بصورة رئيسية ومعالجة المشكلات لدى المتعاطي القلق والاكتئاب الذي يعانيه  ومحاولة الدخول في المشكلات لدى المتعاطي والتي تختلف من شخص لآخر ويكون العلاج أيضا عن طريق مضادات الاكتئاب والقلق النفسي ويتم التعامل مع المريض بشفافية وخصوصية بحيث يعود إلى المجتمع سليماً ومعافى مع إشراك الأسرة في العملية العلاجية .. وفي البدء يتم أخذ عينة من دم المتعاطي للفحص لمعرفة مقدار الكميات التي تعاطاها، ثم الشروع في العلاج.
فى متناول يد الجميع
ويشير الدكتور على بلدو استشاري الطب النفسي  والعصبي أن هناك أسماء شارع تطلق على هذه الحبوب منها: حبوب «الخرشة» والاسم العلمي لها حبوب الأكسول وتسمى بحبوب «5» بقوة خمسة ملي غرام و«2» بقوة «2» ملي غرام ويستخدم المروجون لها فتح اليد كاملة أي حبوب «5»، واستخدام الخنصر والبنصر لحبوب «2» أيضاً لها أسماء أخرى مثل أبو صاروخ «هسترول» وأبو شلخة «لوراتس»، ويجب الانتباه إلى أن هذه الحبوب يجب أن تصرف من جهة طبية رسمية، وأن تكون مروسة وبها اسم وتاريخ وعدد الحبوب وكيفية استعمالها والمدة الزمنية لها وختم الوحدة العلاجية متبوع أيضاً باسم الطبيب  وتوقيعه. وأوصى الصيادلة بعدم التهاون فى صرف هذه الحبوب عن طريق تزوير الروشتة وخداعهم بها من قبل المتعاطين، وأضاف دكتور بلدو أن حبة واحدة من هذه الحبوب يمكن أن تؤدى إلى حالة نشوة ويمكن أن يصبح الشخص بعدها مدمناً. وحبوب الأكسول رخيصة الثمن مما يساعد على سوء استخدامها وهي تستخدم  في القهوة والشاي وتعاطيها يؤدي إلى ارتكاب الجرائم والأذى الاجتماعي والاعتدات الجنسية. وعن أسباب تعاطيها يؤكد دكتور بلدو أن ظاهرة انتشار الحبوب المخدرة منتشرة وسط طلاب الجامعات والمدارس وأكثر الفئات تعاطياً هي الشباب والطلاب من فئة «13 - 22» سنة، ومن أهم أسباب تعاطيها هو الاستعداد النفسي  لدى الشباب والاضطرابات الشخصية وغياب دور المدرسة والأسرة في التوجيه  والضغوط الأسرية وتهتك النسيج الاجتماعى، إضافة للفضاء المفتوح ورفقاء السوء والشلليات وروح الإحباط والعطالة في المجتمع، وكما يمكن للأسرة ملاحظة أي تغيرات في السلوك ونمط النوم والأكل والصرف غير المبرر وتدهور المستوى  الأكاديمي واختلال الصحة العامة  وأي تغيرات مظهرية، أو شاذة على الابن أو الابنة مثل شكل العيون ــ اضطراب الحركة والقدرهة على المبادرة  والاهتمام بالتفاصيل، وكل هذا يشير إلى احتمال وجود الظاهرة وبالتالي لا بد أن تكون الأسرة هي خط الدفاع الأول في هذه الناحية.
التهريب عبر الحدود
مدير الإدارة العامة لمكافحة المخدرات اللواء شرطة حمدي الخليفة الحسين قال في إفاداته: تعتبر العقاقير الطبية الصيدلانية أحد الأنواع التي بدأ الناس في استخدامها في الآونة الأخيرة، وتشير تقارير الأمم المتحدة إلى أن إساءة استخدام العقاقير الطبية أصبح مهدداً كبيراً، وتشير عمليات التعاطي للمستحضرات الطبية بوتيرة متسارعة  وهى متوفرهة في الصيدليات، وهذه مسؤولية أجهزة وزارة الصحة المختلفة، ومن جانبنا نسعى معهم لوضع  الضوابط اللازمة التي من شأنها أن تحقق الضبط اللازم  فى مجال استخدام هذه العقاقير، وتدخل العقاقير الطبية  بطرق قانونية حيث يسمح القانون باستيرادها  للاستخدام الطبي، وتوجد بعض الشركات لها تصاريح لاستيراد هذه العقاقير. ومن ضوابط وزارة الصحة، ولكن بعض هذه العقاقير تدخل إلى السودان عن طريق تهريبها  من دول الجوار عبر حدود  السودان الطويلة مع جيرانه.
عقوبة تصل للإعدام
ويضيف اللواء حمدي أن القانون الذي يتم تطبيقه الآن  هو قانون المخدرات والمؤثرات العقلية لسنة 1994م  والحيازه لفرق الاتجار بالمخدرات قد تصل إلى الإعدام وعقوبة السجن عشرين عاماً، أو تكون الحيازة بقصد الترويج عقوبتها عشر سنوات سجناً مع الغرامة  والحيازة بقصد التعاطي وعقوبة ذلك السجن فترة لا تتجاوز خمس سنوات مع الغرامة.
إحصائية مذهلة
ويؤكد أن العقاقير الطبية في السنوات الماضية لم تكن بكميات كبيرة في تقاريرنا المختلفة خلال السنتين الأخيرتين ولكن بدأت تظهر جرائم للاتجار والترويج  والتعاطي في هذه العقاقير الطبية، وعدد البلاغات التي يتم تدوينها خلال هذه السنوات يشير إلى بروز هذه المشكلة.   وخلال العام  2013م قامت الإدارة العامة لمكافحة المخدرات بضبط كميات كبيرة من العقاقير الطبية «الحبوب المخدرة» التي  بلغت « 200000)» حبة مخدرة تم ضبط جزء منها في حدود كسلا وجزء بميناء حلفا.
ضوابط صارمة
ويؤكد اللواء حمدي أنه في سبيل تحقيق الضبط لهذه الحبوب سيتم التنسيق مع السلطات الصحية لوضع ضوابط تحد من انتشار هذه العقاقير، وعن الرقابة للتجمعات وبائعات الشاي، ويشير إلى أنه من خطط واستراتجيات إدارة المكافحة العمل الميداني، وهذا يستهدف أماكن التجمعات السكانية المختلفة بما في ذلك أماكن البيع  والشراء وبائعات الشاي، ونتعامل مع  المعلومات التيى ترد إلينا عن ترويج المخدرات ونقوم بحملات ميدانية مختلفة، وقد حققت الحملات نتائج  لا بأس منها، وعن «المروجات» يتم التعامل معهن وفق  معلومات المصادر. ومن ثم  تتم عمليات المراقبة والرصد حتى مرحلة الضبط، والمضبوط من الأنواع المختلفة من الحبوب المخدرة تتم إحالتها للإدارة العامة للأدلة الجنائية  التى تحدد ما إذا كانت الحبوب مخدرة أم لا؟
المروجون نصب أعيننا 
ويؤكد اللواء حمدي أن عملية ضبط السلوك داخل الجامعة أحد المهام الرئيسة لإدارات الجامعات، والشرطة لا تدخل  الحرم الجامعي إلا إذا طلب منها ذلك وفق القانون، ويعتمد عمل المكافحة على مصادر المعلومات متى توفرت المعلومة تتعامل الإدارة مع هذه المعلومة وفق معطيات القانون، وتهتم الشرطة بالبيئة المحيطة بالجامعات، وتقوم بتسيير حملات مختلفة تستهدف هذه الحملات أماكن ترويج وبيع المخدرات، وسبق أن اتخذت إجراءات قانونيه عديدة في مواجهة العديد من المروجين.
التخلص من التالف؟
قابلنا الدكتور بكري الأمين مدير المؤسسات الصيدلانية الخاصه بالإدارة العامة للصيدلهة ولاية الخرطوم، وأكد أن هناك  ضوابط تتبع في المؤسسات الصيدلانية المعتمدة والمرخصة لصرف الأدوية النفسية، وهي أن تكون الروشتة صادرة من اختصاصي ومعتمدة بختمه وكل الأدوية المخدرة ذات التأثير العقلي توضع في مكان منفصل بعيداً عن عين المريض وعن الحبوب منتهية الصلاحية يضيف دكتور بكري الحبوب المنتهية الصلاحية التي تلفت نتيجة عوامل التخزين أو بتاريخ صلاحية محددة يتم التخلص منها  بالتنسيق مع الهيئة الإشرافية لنظافة ولاية الخرطوم،  وهناك ضوابط متبعة للتخلص منها. وأوضح أن هناك منشورات للصيدليات توضح صرف الأدوية المخدرة وذات  التأثير العقلي من إدارة الصيدلة بولاية الخرطوم بها توجيه وتنبيه لكل الصيدليات بخصوص صرف الأدوية ذات التأثير العقلي وفي الأيام القادمة سوف توضع ضوابط لصرف الأدوية المخدرة وذات التأثير العقلي.
عنف المدمن
ويقول دكتور بابكر عبد السلام الخبير الصيدلاني المعروف إن أخطر أنواع الحبوب المخدرة هي المورفين تليها البسدين ثم الأكسول وتوضع فى أماكن مخصصة داخل الصيدليات بحيث تكون بعيدة عن عين المريض تحوطاً لانفعالات بعض المدمنين الذين يمكن أن ينفعلوا ويحطموا الصيدلية من أجل الحصول على هذه الحبوب. وأضاف أن هناك أشخاصاً لديهم قابلية أسرع للإدمان، وعن خطورة الأدوية المخدرة المنتهية الصلاحية تكمن خطورتها في أمرين مفعولها ونهاية الصلاحية، مبيناً أن الدور الر قابي للسلطات الصحية يسيطر على هذا السلوك الخاطئ.    
عدم استجابة مجلس الأدوية والسموم 
توجهنا للمجلس القومي للأدوية والسموم بولاية الخرطوم بخطاب من الصحيفة معنون باسم  الأمين العام للمجلس  حوى أسئلة الصحيفة  بتاريخ 26-1- 2013م وبعد اتصال متكرر وزيارة مرتين للموقع حُدد لنا موعد للرد ولم يجيبوا علينا ولو باتصال والأسئلة الموجهة لهم هي: بعض الأطباء النفسيين يطالبون  باستبدال«بتز هكسول»  بكوجنتين مارأيكم؟ خصوصاً أن «كوجنتين» غير مسجل فى السودان. 
كم تبلغ فاتورة الأدوية النفسية التي يستحيل تحويلها لأدوية مخدرة أقصد لا تعطي الشعور بالراحة التي يشعر بها المتعاطي مقارنة بالأدوية الأخرى؟
ما دوركم في متابعة مصانع الأدوية؟



*

----------


## الشمشار

*عدنا
الخرشه او مايعرف علميآ بالاكسول 5   عقار لعلاج مرضي الصرع عافاهم الله وشفاهم 
تاثيره علي الاعصاب انه يعمل علي ارتخائها لان مريض الصرع متشنج الاعصاب 
لكن الخرشه او اكسول فايف اصبح بقدره قادر عقار مخدر يتناوله الجميع وعلي عينك ياحكومه ويا اهالي 
وخطوره الخرشه انو ممكن تذاب في اي من المشروبات الساخنه او البارده  او في مياه الشرب وتصبح السطله عااااااااااامه علي وزن الدعوه عامه 
سبب تطرقي لهذا الموضوع قصه روتها لي احدي صديقاتي 
تقول
((عارف اول امس اكتشفت انو بت جيرانه بتبلع الخرشه ))
فغرت فاهي وبت انظر لها ببلاهه وطلعت مني الكلمه 
نعم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هي 
نعم الله عليك اقول ليك فلانه بتتناول الخرشه 
انا 
الخرشه دي حبوب تسمين 
ضحكت 
تسمين شنو ياخ الخرشه دي حبوب مخدره 
انا 
ووين لقت القروش التشتري بيها الخرشه دي 
هي 
ات قايله غاليه 4 جنيه بس بتظبط راسها 
وبدت تحكي 
ثواني جاي

*

----------


## الشمشار

*دي حبوب الخرشه

*

----------


## zalnoon

*اصلو مصر غير البلاوي ما بتجيب لينا حاجه...
زقاق صغيروني :مشتاقين ياغالي...

*

----------


## الشمشار

*اصبحت جاره صديقتي فريسه للخرشه بفعل اصدقاء وصديقات في الجامعه اذابو لها الخرشه في كبايه عصير
ربطت بين قصه صديقتي وسألت نفسي 
ماهو مسبب الادمان ؟؟؟؟؟
ومن وراء مايعرف بالخرشه ؟؟؟؟؟
وكيف بعد ان حظرت السلطات بيعها في الصيدليات بقت زي التراب في الاسواق ؟

ولماذا نصبح كشعب فريسه لاي شئ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومتي يتوب علينا ربنا كما قال مصطفي شعبان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


تكويشتين في بعض 
الخرشه خطورتها انها اصبحت شائعه في اماكن تجمع الشباب الانديه واماكن الشيشه والمقاهي ونوادي المشاهده وغيرهاالتكويشه التانيه 
مصطفي شغبان في مزاج الخير كان تاجر مخدرات ومات وهو ينطق ((يتوب علينا ربنا)) الا يخاف هؤلاء الله 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كل سنة وانت طيب ياشمشره

سنة سعيدة عليك
ان شاء الله السنة الجايه عريس
                        	*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*الشمشمار خلاص خليت الطماطم والصورة ده كيف وكل حاجات الفيس وقبلت علي الصيدليات 


رمية تماس 
مشتاقووووووووووووووووووووون يا ماسورة 
*

----------

